# Torque specs for header bolts



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Tomorrow I plan on receiving and installing a set of JBA ceramic coated headers on my '05. I'm not sure if the instructions will include the torque specs for the bolts so if anyone know what the torque setting is could you please share that info with me :cheers .


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Found It.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Found It.


Let me know what you think of the JBA's, I've heard good and bad... :cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Let me know what you think of the JBA's, I've heard good and bad... :cheers


Well I couldn't tell ya where I'm feeling the extra kick from because I installed the CAI before I installed the JBA's but I didn't test drive the car. But now the car feels a lot stronger. It idles better and the exhaust note is noticeably deeper. JBA and Pontiac Enthusiast Magazine claims 30 rwhp and 34 rwtq when combined with the JBA ignition wires on a stock '04. I installed the wires too (9mm). But that large of a gain is kinda hard to believe but until I get the car dynoed who knows. Monday I'll be installing the MagnaFlow catback system you sent me :cheers. And hopefully soon after I'll be able to find someone to give me a good tune. I'll keep everyone posted.

BTW the removal of the stock headers and the installation of the JBA's and wires took 3.5 hours. Quite painless. The headers are well built and fit perfectly. When they said direct replacement they weren't lying. I'm very pleased.

For anyone who's interested, Gravana is selling the ceramic coated and titanium ceramic coated JBA headers for $575 + shipping. And that includes your choice of red 8mm wires or blue 9mm wires. 

http://www.gravanatuning.com/applications/2005_Pontiac_GTO_6.0.aspx?cat=2


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Cool! Yeah not nearly as "involved" as the long tubes but very good times on the install! I have to agree on the increase, kinda b.s. Keep us posted! :cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I'll be getting the ride dyno tuned this Saturday (Oct. 8). Price is $550 for half a day of tuning. This place actually dyno tune Vettes for West Coast Corvettes, the place I bought both of my Vettes from. One guy just had his C6 dynoed at 900 hp  (heads and cam, supercharger, 2 stage nitrous kit, tuning). I was told that they can typically pull 20 hp from the factory settings. I should have asked if that was rwhp. But I should do much better with the LPE CAI, Magnaflow cat-back w/ x-pipe and JBA ceramic coated headers. I'm not sure what numbers I'll pull but I'm hoping for somewhere around 360 rwhp/rwtq. Is that far off? I'll post my numbers when I get back from the tune.


----------



## dvillar (May 6, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Tomorrow I plan on receiving and installing a set of JBA ceramic coated headers on my '05. I'm not sure if the instructions will include the torque specs for the bolts so if anyone know what the torque setting is could you please share that info with me :cheers .




The torque specs for the exhaust manifold bolst are 11 ft/lbs on the first pass and 15 ft/lbs on the second. Pattern is inside out in both directions... doesnt matter which side you start with... good luck... and have fun


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

dvillar said:


> The torque specs for the exhaust manifold bolst are 11 ft/lbs on the first pass and 15 ft/lbs on the second. Pattern is inside out in both directions... doesnt matter which side you start with... good luck... and have fun


Thanks :cheers


----------

